# osmo polyx



## Phil Pascoe (26 Jun 2012)

I've not used polyx before, so I've done a few test pieces (tonight) - some of you use it, so can you tell me if two coats are enough. That's what the instructions say, but it doesn't seem much.


----------



## Harbo (27 Jun 2012)

Two thin coats is what I use.


Rod


----------



## Mcluma (27 Jun 2012)

Two coats is enough.


----------



## jasonB (27 Jun 2012)

Depends what you are using it on, I've found worktops need more like 4 coats Particularly around the sink area.

J


----------



## Crooked Tree (29 Jun 2012)

2 is enough. The more coats you apply, the more it will tend towards a varnished look (i.e. less subtle). Note that I have only ever applied about 4 coats, so my comment is an extrapolation from limited data and from comments of others in the past.


----------



## Jake (30 Jun 2012)

It is a fantastic floor finish, but I think it is too glorpy for furniture*. If you apply it really thinly, you end up without a real finish as the oil is supposed to soak in, leaving the (hard)wax on the surface. Mis-applying it too thinly is not a real finish so people end up shoving more wax on top and stuff which pretty much negates the point of it - it's just a very thin (vegetable or rather weed oily) varnish with loads of hard waxes dissolved in it, not magic. Totally brilliant for floors, I love it for that. Tough as boots as a waxy finish goes. 

The thinner version Osmo do is better for furniture - it doesn't do anything that varnish (or "danish oil" varnish) and an overcoat of wax doesn't do. But it is easier and quicker to apply without getting the thick wax layer the normal version is designed to leave (or desperately trying to misapply the finish to save it from itself).

(*One doesn't always get much - or indeed any - thanks for spending postage and such in the course of trying to demonstrate its faults in that application, or on wood which would have looked so much better with a less orangey tinged finish but hey ho. You know who you are.)


----------



## woodbloke (17 Jul 2012)

Harbo":3fscr2va said:


> Two thin coats is what I use.
> 
> 
> Rod


Agreed...two very thin, brush applied coats is fine. De-nib 'twixt coats with some worn 320g. I use the matt version which I then polish with teak wax and a grey webrax to leave a slightly more satin finish - Rob


----------



## tekno.mage (12 Aug 2012)

I've found that two thin coats worked well on an oak coffee table which has had hot coffee spilled on it to no detrimental effect (plus many hot cups with wet bottoms stood on it!) My method of application is to paint it on with a brush, let it soak in for a few minutes and then wipe off all the excess with kitchen roll. This method seems to give enough protection against hot liquids. As has already been mentioned if applied too thickly it will look like varnish and take forever to dry!


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Aug 2012)

My understanding is that not only are two coats sufficient but that 3 coats is one too many. Terry Smart at Chestnut has a very similar product, he is the guy to ask.
S


----------



## Charlie Woody (16 Aug 2012)

Jake":3dhfx3xk said:


> The thinner version Osmo do is better for furniture - it doesn't do anything that varnish (or "danish oil" varnish) and an overcoat of wax doesn't do. But it is easier and quicker to apply without getting the thick wax layer the normal version is designed to leave (or desperately trying to misapply the finish to save it from itself).



Jake, which Osmo product are you referring to please? Do you brush or wipe it on?


----------

